# [Tutorial] How to Decrease Video Size without losing quality



## gizmo96 (May 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,This is a tutorial on how to decrease the Size of your video without losing much quality.This method will maintain the resolution of your video and decrease its size.The quality maybe reduced by a little percentage sometimes but most of the time it works great.You won't feel much difference after you compress the video using this method.

So the Video Compressing software that we're gonna use is "Free Video to flash Convertor".It basically converts your video to flash formats(.flv)You can download it here for free Free Video to Flash Converter: convert video to flv swf flash

The software is pretty simple to use.You just need to set the Video settings and you're good to go.Explaining the working of this software via writing is a bit difficult.I would suggest you to watch the video below.Do let me know if the method helped you and you can ask any question regarding it to me too.Thank You!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 22, 2013)

Using x264 codec with virtual dub is better


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2013)

Rmvb compresses even more


----------



## digit.sh (May 22, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Rmvb compresses even more



Nothing beats ffmpeg


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 23, 2013)

first of all there is no such thing as decreasing video size without reducing quality.second only those who consider themselves masters/experts of encoding using h264(those who understands what every technical option means like crf & can apply various filters) & using a very high quality source like original blu-ray(not some re-encoded/compressed rip) can achieve size reduction without much quality reduction & even that is only true for screen size less than 50".on a 50" or bigger screen size only an original blu-ray will look best.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 24, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> first of all there is no such thing as decreasing video size without reducing quality.second only those who consider themselves masters/experts of encoding using h264(those who understands what every technical option means like crf & can apply various filters) & using a very high quality source like original blu-ray(not some re-encoded/compressed rip) can achieve size reduction without much quality reduction & even that is only true for screen size less than 50".*on a 50" or bigger screen size ONLY an original blu-ray will look best*.



correct!


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2013)

the vp8 video compression format recently showcased by Google seems to provide greater compression


----------



## nancytrip (Aug 11, 2014)

This tutorial is relevant for the Windows version of Movavi Video Converter


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 14, 2014)

There will always be decrease in quality with decrease in storage size. you might be interested in some codec which can reduce the storage size, without affecting considerable amount of degrade in quality.

try h264, with a video converter with more number of passes if the application provides.
you can refer virtualdub


----------



## srkmish (Aug 14, 2014)

Who needs video size reduction nowadays when 1 tb are available for 3500?


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Who needs video size reduction nowadays when 1 tb are available for 3500?


Those who want to watch movies in mobiles? oO


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2014)

or who want to upload to youtube ?


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess he never recorded any gameplay videos at full size with Fraps!

Two ways work for me, use Handbrake with High quality and keep the RF at 21, pretty decent quality (less quality loss) at nice size, or, use Format Factory, choose Medium quality but retain the video resolution.


----------



## RBX (Nov 8, 2014)

Handbrake works best if you need wide compatibility. Otherwise x264 with 10-bit encoding (In general, incompatible with PS/Xbox, Cellphones, DVD players) gives very good results.


----------

